# Haunted Cemeteries



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Timely article on CNN.com about five haunted cemeteries. We've been to the one in Gettysburg, but did not see anything paranormal.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/21/travel/five-haunted-cemeteries/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My dad is buried at Resurrection, along with my aunts, uncles and a few cousins (large family-Dad was one of 12 siblings). They are all in the same area.

I've never seen anything unusual there but the place certainly has an aura about it and you can't help but look and wonder when there. In particular, you'll find yourself locking the car door if you drive past at night, lol. It's a great Chicago story/legend.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been to the one in New Orleans - very spooky and all with the above ground graves, but I wasn't there after dark. I wouldn't advise going there after dark, even in the day it's a bit dangerous to go in those cemeteries and not due to anything supernatural.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We've been to 1 of 5, I guess we need to plan some vacations.  We have a niece in Chicago so maybe we can visit her and the cemetery.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creeepy!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jayson and I have been to St. Louis Cemetery No. 1, and I think we could have stayed there for 8 hours straight, drinking up every texture, color, every bit of crumbling stone and rusted iron, it is gorgeous there. My Mother however, would not stand still for a second - she has never been afraid in a cemetery, but she literally RAN out of this one, as we came out the other side. I was taking pictures of everything, and I have a picture of her just a few steps ahead of Marie Laveau's tomb, and she was truly scared. 

Custers Battlefield made me feel that way - very scared, I could somehow FEEL everything that went on there. It's a shame that didnt make the list. But, Gettysburg, that I WILL see one day!! 

Loved this list, thank you!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Jayson and I have been to St. Louis Cemetery No. 1, and I think we could have stayed there for 8 hours straight, drinking up every texture, color, every bit of crumbling stone and rusted iron, it is gorgeous there.


I'm with you, Dixie. I went to St. Louis Cemetery No. 1 on a vacation to New Orleans last year. What a beautiful place. I took the Cemetery Tour, but I really wanted to go back as I felt rushed. (I'm using the Marie Laveau story of 3 X's on one of my tombstones this year. A little bit of Nawlins in Ohio...  )


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

Everywhere I travel, I have to hit a local cemetery. Back east, you might find a family cemetery sitting right in a neighborhood. I passed by one every day on the way to school when I was a kid. Best cemetery I ever went to was in Williams, AZ. It wasn't creepy haunted, it was happy haunted. The grave sites were surrounded with brightly painted block of stone, and a lot were very personalized, like the one that had cans of beer lined up along the edge of the headstone, or the one with a huge cement headstone with the words "Let's see them steal THIS!" You could feel all the happy souls around you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I haven't been to the Hollywood one in Ca., but recently visited the Hollywood cemetery in Va. where 18,000 Confederate soldiers were relocated, many from Gettysburg. It's definitely a recommended stop. Oddly enough I found myself there on an anniversary date of the battle itself.


----------

